# campy to shimano



## billkenn (Dec 22, 2008)

I just bought a Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheelset that has campy and I need Shimano is there a cheap fix


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

i think this may help. but you could try a miche cassette as they offer a fit on either campy os shimano i'm sure.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

you can buy a shimano freehub for your mavic wheels at any mavic dealer. My lbs has it in stock I think. no idea on price tho.


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

You can replace the cassette body. It is around $50.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

The JTek Shiftmate is just the ticket.

http://jtekengineering.com/shiftmate.htm


----------

